
Japan 'glasses ban' for women at work sparks backlash - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-50342714
======
PaulHoule
See
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGexABMTD-A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGexABMTD-A)

